# SPX - Spenda Limited



## adobee (4 February 2011)

Been watching this one (appears to be back door entry some time back) for a while as it is into mobile apps which I think are a gold mine.. Seems to be taking off today (not sure why as their is no news out).. One of the main share holders is Anthony Cannavo who appears to be the Aussie Guy who owns girls gone wild and is in some trouble in LA for possible hitting a girl with his Bentley..

From what I have read the company specialising in making apps for stars, ie the signed Reynaldo the soccer player, make an app game for him and then it goes live on the smart phone websites and they share profits (% etc unknown at this stage)..

I think there is a lot of money in this sector but it will depend on how to capture it and do it right.. If they get it right there is always potential for a take over by someone big like google etc too I guess..

Some recent links..

http://www.businessspectator.mobi/b...-Medic-Vision-shares-via-n-3S4BZ?OpenDocument

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=MOT

http://web.motopia.com/

http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/374611/market_briefs_structural_monitoring_motopia/

http://www.cfoworld.com.au/news/533659/motopia-hires-new-blood-during-rebranding/

_Motopia is fast becoming a world leader in the high growth areas of mobile marketing and branded mobile content creation, licensing and distribution. Motopia partners with advertising agencies, brands and mobile advertising networks providing turnkey advertising technology and marketing solutions, aimed at simplifying the advertising processes on both ends of the value chain. _


----------



## adobee (4 February 2011)

*Re: MOT*

Current position seems to be they have $1.8m cash in the bank

Just spent $8m + shares to buy M Connect Group (3 million in cash, as well as 100 million MVH shares at $0.05 per share and 10 million options exercisable at $0.20.)

http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/365208/medicvision_signs_papers_8m_mconnect_buy/

Directors seem to have been buying up throughout January.. 

Seems to be almost on a breakout today at high of 11c since change of company direction etc..


----------



## adobee (4 February 2011)

*Re: MOT*

cracked 11c a few times this morning ...  now appears to be biggest volume since Motopia started and only half way through the day.. (been watching for last few weeks and its mainly been volume around 500k at 9c) .. Any chartists want to tell me there thoughts .. ?


----------



## adobee (4 February 2011)

*Re: MOT*

ASX Announcement
*Completion of acquisition of 2moro mobile*Further to the announcement made on 24 November 2010, the Directors of Motopia Limited (Company) are pleased to announce the completion of the acquisition of the 2moro Mobile Pty Ltd.
The issue of 10,000,000 shares as consideration for the acquisition of all of the shares in 2moro Mobile Pty Ltd will be issued by the Company to the Sellers utilising the 15% exemption rule under ASX Listing Rule 7.1.
As part of the completion process, the parties will finalise a number of post completion actions, such as issuing the completion shares and options, over the next 10 days. The *10,000,000 shares* to be issued consideration for the acquisition are subject to voluntary cascading *escrow provisions ranging from 12 months to 3 years.*_*2moro mobile is one of the largest and most trusted mobile app developers in Australia. 2moro mobile has worked closely with major advertising agencies and brands such as Microsoft, Nova and Toyota to deliver many highly successful mobile apps, games and campaigns*_The acquisition of 2moro mobile enables the Company to cement its competitive position in the mobile media and marketing industry.


----------



## adobee (8 February 2011)

Motopia Limited (Company) is pleased to announce that it has entered into an asset sale agreement to acquire all the business rights and interests in gaming platform company, Fatzoo.
Fatzoo platform allows mobile-to-mobile, web-to-mobile and web-to-web game play and will be officially launched in March 2011. The Fatzoo platform may be placed on a free to pay or pay-to-play tournament basis.
The consideration for the Fatzoo acquisition is $150,000 plus 1,500,000 at $0.40 per shares.


----------



## adobee (8 February 2011)

I understand the chairman of MOT is same as FMJ Fortis Mining..
Mr Indrajit (Jitto) Arulampalam

Doesnt mean much at this stage unless they make a mining app, but noted..


----------



## sting (8 February 2011)

adobee said:


> I understand the chairman of MOT is same as FMJ Fortis Mining..
> Mr Indrajit (Jitto) Arulampalam
> 
> Doesnt mean much at this stage unless they make a mining app, but noted..




Maybe he feels like I do ..that we are sitting on a potential gold mine.

Plenty of kids out there with money to spend on apps, not to mention adults


----------



## adobee (9 February 2011)

Trying to work out how the issue of shares at .40 works when they are trading at .10 ?? Are they in Escrow till the shares get to this price or are they just calculated on purchase price divide .40 = how many shares you will get .. really you would think the sellers would look at how many shares they get times current price as the value they are getting for there business .. ? Although I guess accepting shares at this price might have some tax implications..


----------



## sting (9 February 2011)

Maybe they are hoping that the price of 0.40 reflects the value of the share after finalisation and given that the platform comes online in march thereby the possibility of a profit. 

Also taking into consideration the 6mth vol escrow of these shares, I believe that both parties agree that the share price in 6 mths will be about 0.40 per share. This is acheiveable given the possible of good profits after the march launch.

If this looks like occurring don't be surprised if a takeover follows.


----------



## Chorlton (7 April 2011)

News out this morning....

_Motopia signs Heads of Agreement with Pro Fantasy Sports (Australian mobile app developer for
exclusive mobile rights to marquee AFL players)_


----------



## adobee (7 April 2011)

seems to be a bit of news flow starting now.. hopefully it continues..

Still dont understand the payment of shares at 0.50c

??


----------



## Chorlton (7 April 2011)

adobee said:


> seems to be a bit of news flow starting now.. hopefully it continues..
> 
> Still dont understand the payment of shares at 0.50c
> 
> ??




Nor me.

Reminds me a little of the early days of FMJ. Offering shares at a higher price than the current market.


----------



## sting (7 April 2011)

Pity they didn't get this earlier, Fantasy Leagues are a big thing so I've been told by friends who participate. Pity there wasn't time to adapt it to Cricket. With the IPL starting esp of the back of India's world cup win the Indian cricket fans would go wild over it. 

Then the dollars will roll in. But for those of you who dont know this fantasy league is big dollars, more so oversea's esp in England. When you add to the fact that not only do we own the League Format but also the advertising format to go with it. Its like keeping the money in the family.

This coupled with the fact that the previous owners accepted shares based on an inflated price of 50 cents means that those in the know have some idea of where this could head to.

And before anyone states the obvious yes they accepted an inflated share price and to compensate for that we probably paid an inflated price for the company but at the end of the day its a step forward in consolidating total electronic media/games/apps packages.


----------



## djones (7 April 2011)

Nobody in there right mind would take '50 cents' per share for their business when the shares are only at 10 cents. More than likely the 'business' will also be valued at 5 times its actual value, seems a bit dodgy to me, what value will the business be given in the books?? 50 cents times number of shares issued???


----------



## suhm (7 April 2011)

Not sure of accounting rules but it might allow them to book a profit


----------



## System (27 November 2017)

On November 27th, 2017, Motopia Limited (MOT) changed its name and ASX code to Cirralto Limited (CRO).


----------



## frugal.rock (26 August 2020)

System said:


> On November 27th, 2017, Motopia Limited (MOT) changed its name and ASX code to Cirralto Limited (CRO).



A speeding ticket a week ago. ?
Am dubious... not held.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

Recent PB, still showing good uptrend and volume.
One to consider? As always, DYOR.
Entry taken yesterday.

6 month chart.





1 month chart


----------



## over9k (3 September 2020)

Hmmm, bunch of announcements on the 31st and it then nosedives?


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

You say nosedives, I say retraces with profit taking.
Current up trend intact.
Confluence of announcements and SP are often "not the droids you are looking for."


----------



## over9k (3 September 2020)

Surely profits would be taken _after_ a bounce? 

If not for the continued trend now, you'd think that the market reacted to the news negatively. So unless something's changed between now & the announcement(s)??


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Surely profits would be taken _after_ a bounce?



I guess we disagree on what a bounce can be then.
A 200% rise in 2 weeks is a bounce for me, albeit in "slo mo".
Keep on the "enquiring mind" path.


----------



## over9k (3 September 2020)

I get what you're saying, but come on, as if they're just going to coincidentally sell off on the day a whole bunch of announcements are made. 

C'mon dude, it's not a coincidence. Something else is afoot.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

over9k said:


> C'mon dude



Don't do it, don't call me dude.


----------



## over9k (3 September 2020)

Ok. 

So getting back to the point?


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

The main takeaway point repeated below. From observation.
Anything else is heresay and conjecture and I won't discuss it further.


frugal.rock said:


> Recent PB, still showing good uptrend and volume.



Not saying I am right, it's always a wait and see game.
When I assess conditions to be satisfactory, I back my assessment financially, if a position or suitable rotation is available.
Either way, if it gets over 5 cents, that's when the confirmation starts.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 October 2020)

Any current  thoughts on CRO @peter2 ?
Not sure if you still hold in your speccie portfolio.
No obligation. Only asking out of interest. Cheers.


----------



## peter2 (28 October 2020)

I was asked about my thoughts on CRO as I've a spec position in it. 

It's in the fintech sector. I know nothing of the business details and have no view on the company outlook. I treat fintechs like biotechs and min ex companies, they're fodder for trading because their prices move significantly. 

_Weekly chart_:  Price is in a strong trend up and currently in it's second pause. I'm always wary of the third move up if it's starts immediately. In this case the trading range has extended over 8 weeks and I prefer trading BOs after long sideways consolidations. 

I bought a spec position using the 1stBB and HVBB shown on the daily chart, just before their recent suspension for a late lodgement of annual fin report.  _Red flag_: a fintech not lodging a required fin report. Mgt is clearly sus. 

Since their reinstatement price has been quite bullish as it traded within the range. I've been able to raise the initial exit trigger a little and price has never threatened it since. Today's BO-NH is very bullish for further moves higher. My initial target is the BO level plus the height of the range (0.045 + 0.015 = 0.06). This level coincides with my +2R level so I'm comfortable holding on to see if price gets there. 






Note: Market dips are good for indicating which stocks are in demand. CRO didn't fall with the market (-1.8%), The volume was below average indicating that not many holders sold in the bearish day.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 December 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> You say nosedives, I say retraces with profit taking.
> Current up trend intact...



*CIRRALTO ENTERS INTO BUSINESS PAYMENTS SOLUTION PROVIDER  AGREEMENT WITH FISERV AND VISA *

*Key Highlights  *
_● The BPSP agreement incorporates a discounted merchant rate that will increase Cirralto’s profit margins on credit and debit card payments by up to 40%.  The discounted merchant rate reduces the Company’s interchange cost price to process card transactions.  
● Significant efficiency improvement in AML / KYC compliance and approval times. _
_● Significant Business Model improvements for Cirralto and its customers_. 


out of lockdown with an element of exuberance, today


----------



## hhka (3 January 2021)

I hold some parcels of this one and also pick this stock for Jan-21comp.

Some highlight from recent announcement:
-CRO enters into a Business Payment Aggregator (“BPA”) agreement with Fiserv and MasterCard to extend its Business Payments services -offering. 
-Building on the Business Payments Solution Provider agreement (BPSP) Cirralto announced on 7 December 2020 with Fiserv (NASDAQ: FISV) and Visa International Limited (“Visa”, NYSE:V), the BPA agreement improves Cirralto’s payments margin by 40% and enables Cirralto to process card payments as the merchant of record.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 January 2021)

So it hit it's 5 cent early November, but holders antsy to take profit.
Chart looking ripe again.
Hmmm,


hhka said:


> I hold some parcels of this one and also pick this stock for Jan-21comp.



you are likely to have an entourage following you into this pick.... Great choice of CPH for December... that one should have reduced my debt, but alas.


----------



## tinhat (1 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> So it hit it's 5 cent early November, but holders antsy to take profit.
> Chart looking ripe again.
> Hmmm,
> 
> you are likely to have an entourage following you into this pick.... Great choice of CPH for December... that one should have reduced my debt, but alas.



I've got fish on my hat.


----------



## greggles (17 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> So it hit it's 5 cent early November, but holders antsy to take profit.
> Chart looking ripe again.
> Hmmm,
> 
> you are likely to have an entourage following you into this pick.... Great choice of CPH for December... that one should have reduced my debt, but alas.




You were a little early, but it got there eventually. 

Exactly why is a bit of a mystery. The ASX is asking questions and the company says the BNPL bull and social media is responsible.


----------



## tinhat (21 July 2021)

greggles said:


> You were a little early, but it got there eventually.
> 
> Exactly why is a bit of a mystery. The ASX is asking questions and the company says the BNPL bull and social media is responsible.
> 
> View attachment 120217



fish on hat. simple.


----------



## System (8 February 2022)

On February 8th, 2022, Cirralto Limited (CRO) changed its name and ASX code to Spenda Limited (SPX).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 February 2022)

_*Spenda has over 20 years experience in delivering a broad range of B2B payment services, digital trading software and integrated solutions. *_


> Spenda’s product suite delivers our customers an integrated digital business platform that manages transactions flow from quote to pay and on-demand lending. This enables us to create a network of connected businesses transacting up and down the supply chain. Spenda delivers a fully integrated digital payment and business software solution that enables businesses to transform with fast, error-free digital efficiency.





> _We are consolidating our operations under a new structure that solidiﬁes our journey towards being an international software vendor, payments services provider and non-bank lender._



_
- so much jargon in the Update (weaponise software? debt warehouse?). Ten years and where are the earnings?  _


----------

